#ubuntu-jp 2011-04-11
<SalahGo> どうも皆さん！
<SalahGo> i need help with anthy please!
<SalahGo> おねがいします！
<SalahGo> in ubuntu 10.10 64bit, it got some issues, not like in the 32bit version
<SalahGo> i guess u all know that
<SalahGo> no icon, i can't switch with pointer, only ctrl + space
<SalahGo> plus, i can choose between katakana, hiragana & romaji
<SalahGo> it's not really a problem in the last line, but since i'm beginner...
<SalahGo> だからたすけて！　：s
<SalahGo> haru_arc, ここにだよ？！
<SalahGo> haru_arc, any tip to fully fix anthy... please :/
<haru_arc> I don't know much about anthy...
<SalahGo> it's ok, thanks anyways ^^
<SalahGo> i guess it's a gnome issue & it'll be fixed with natty
<SalahGo> in the 11.04
<SalahGo> with unity... i wonder if it would fix all problems we got with gnome
<SalahGo> anyways, i'll manage to fix it myself
<SalahGo> thx for answering haru_arc !
<SalahGo> Bye all
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello! Welcome!(歓迎光臨！)
#ubuntu-jp 2011-04-12
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<shibata> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> えーと、始める前に「決めないといけないここと」と「願望」を分けてもらえると嬉しかったりするっす。>shibataさん
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110412
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<hito_jp> 疑問形は全部アタマに「[ ]」付けてOKなもーのー？　という点だけでも明確にしないと、読む人にとってちょっと厳し目。
<shibata> あぁ、なるほど。
<hito_jp> そこを処置してもらってるあいだにあくしょんあいてむ？
<shibata> 自分が「こうしたい」という願望というか提案は、参加者にOK/NGを決めてもらうという意味で、決めないといけないものということでいいんでしょうか？
<jkbys> じゃあそれをはっきりさせてもらってる間に、アクションアイテムで何かあるでしょうか
<hito_jp> はい。> 決めないといけないもの
<shibata> では、indicator-datetimeは全部決めないといけないものにしておいてください。
<hito_jp> 「こうできるといいなぁ、でも技術的に実現できないなぁ」と「こうしたいんじゃワレぇ」が区別できると。
<hito_jp> えーと、それは全ての疑問形が「〇〇にするがよいか？」に置き換わると同義でいいです？
<shibata> あ、eだけ「こうできるといいなぁ、でも...」に該当します。
<shibata> a-dまでは、「にするがよいか？」に該当します。
<hito_jp> え、b) が解釈できない。
<hito_jp> 「曜日を時刻の後ろに持っていきたいところだが、それにはソースコードを修正する必要があるので今回は見送る。」って書き換えて意図は変わらないです？
<shibata> はい。現状維持のままにしておきますよってことで。
<shibata> そういう意味では、bとcは同じです。
<hito_jp> もう2ふんほどおまちを
<shibata> お手数をおかけします。
<hito_jp> なおした。と思う。
<jkbys> じゃあアクションアイテムなければ上からやっていきましょうか
<jkbys> Nattyの開発
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Natty
<jkbys> セットアップヘルパ
<jkbys> [ ] セットアップヘルパはどうする？
<jkbys> 11.04でUnityがデフォルトならどうせUIが変わることになるのでので無くてよい？
<jkbys> 11.04でGNOME維持の場合は続ける？
<jkbys> いずれにせよ11.10でUnityになるのなら不要という考え方はある。
<jkbys> 無くしてしまっていいでしょうか
<hito_jp> いらないに+1
<shibata> 今のセットアップヘルパはパッケージのインストール以外に何をしているんでしょう？
<ikuyaNOTE> セットアップヘルパでインストールしてたものは、なんだかんだでインストールされるようになりましたものねー
<hito_jp> リポジトリファイルの移動
<ikuyaNOTE> わたしもいらないに+1
<hito_jp> 移動というか投下か
<hito_jp> remix化は手動でやれ、ってリリースノートに書いておけばOKかなと
<jkbys> （そんなことしてたっけ・・・記憶があいまい）
<mizuno> もう不要かなとは思うんですが、Unityになるなら、ってところがよくわからないです
<hito_jp> そーすこーどよめー
<hito_jp> だってあなた、システムの設定呼び出す作法が変わってますので
<jkbys> なんだこのコード 目がくさる
<hito_jp> これを機会に新しい操作を覚えてね、でよろしいかと、という意図。
<shibata> remix CD使っていればヘルパなくても設定済みの部分？＞リポジトリ
<hito_jp> はい。
<shibata> なるほど
<jkbys> じゃあ無くすってことでよろしい感じですね
<shibata> +1
<hito_jp> 水野さんの意見がでてないー
<mizuno> +1で
<jkbys> じゃあそういうことで次へ
<jkbys> indicator-datetimeに対する翻訳提案
<jkbys> いくつかの翻訳項目を変更したい。
<jkbys> 参考画像： http://ubuntuone.com/p/lw4/
<jkbys> a. カレンダー上部に表示される日付
<jkbys> "%Y/%m/%d(%a)"（ex. 「2011/04/10(日)」）から"%Y年%B%e日(%a)"（ex. 「2011年4月10日(日)」）に変更したい。
<jkbys> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/indicator-datetime/+pots/indicator-datetime/ja/2/+translate
<jkbys> [ ] 変更してよい？
<jkbys> 後者は%Bの桁を揃えることができない問題があるので悩ましい。
<hito_jp> 幅収まります？　ということだけが不安要因かなーと思うんですが、どうでしょう。
<shibata> カレンダーの幅よりは狭くなります。
<hito_jp> DPI変えてみました？
<shibata> それはやってないです...
<hito_jp> じゃあ今変えてみてください（ぉぃ
<jkbys> どうやって変えるんだろう
<shibata> 70ぐらいに？
<hito_jp> 大きくするのが正解な予感。
<shibata> 外観の設定＞フォント＞詳細で変えられます
<jkbys> 知らなんだ
<hito_jp> 150でも破綻しないからOKかなぁ。
<shibata> う、翻訳ファイルが更新されている...
<hito_jp> 200でデザインが破綻するケースもありそうな気はしてますが、150超えると他でも腐るので200はいいかなぁ、という理解をしていたり。
<hito_jp> ありがち（涙
<shibata> "2011/04/12(火)"からの推測ではありますが、カレンダーも同じスケールで幅が増えているみたいです。
<shibata> 「時刻と日付の設定...」と同じ幅？
<hito_jp> ところで、これってWindowsと揃えず年月日にしたい理由はなんでそ。
<hito_jp> Windowsさんデフォルトだとyyyy/mm/ddなんで揃えておく方がベターな気がしなくもないなぁと。
<shibata> インディケーター部分の書式とあわせたかった、というのが理由です。
<shibata> Windowsってyyyy/mm/dddeしょうか？
<kuromabo> あれ、Windowsでも年月日じゃなかったでしたっけ？
<hito_jp> しくった、7で見てないかも
<shibata> 隣のXPのツールチップは2011年4月12日っぽいです。
<hito_jp> 7とvistaはyyyy/mm/ddな気が。
<hito_jp> するけど、詳細表示だからいっかー
<hito_jp> a)のapplyに+1
<jkbys> +1
<kuromabo> +1
<shibata> 提案者だけど+1
<hito_jp> %Bの桁を揃えることができないのもいいですよね。
<mizuno> +1で
<hito_jp> 今この場で変更ってできます？
<shibata> 変更といいますと？
<hito_jp> rosettaさんにsuggestionして誰かがその場review
<shibata> suggest済みですけど、d)を終わってからのほうがいいかな。
<shibata> 曜日の前後の括弧の話。
<hito_jp> あー。
<hito_jp> じゃあ先にやりましょう（ぉ
<hito_jp> dはりつけてくださいchair（司会者の間違った使い方の例
<shibata> (
<shibata> （その間にdpiを戻そう
<jkbys> d. 曜日の短縮形(%a)の前後の括弧
<jkbys> [ ] 半角よりも全角の方が見やすい。変更してよい？
<jkbys> 全角に+1
<shibata> (日)だと、日曜日さんに足がついてしまうように見えてきになっていたのです。
<jkbys> 足・・・？
<hito_jp> 見やすいかどーかはともかく、特に反対する理由がない＆見やすいという人がいるので+1
<kuromabo> 幅を気にして 半角に+1
<hito_jp> 横幅問題が恐怖ではあるけど、きっと150dpiにして平気だったハズだから大丈夫にちがいない。
<mizuno> 個人的にはどっちでもいいんですが、見やすいという人がいるなら+1
<jkbys> 個人的には全角文字が半角カッコで囲われてると頭がイーッってなる
<shibata> 提案者なので+1
<hito_jp> ところが逆に、半角括弧でくくらないとイヤがる人もいるんですよ。
<hito_jp> そういう人は丸数字とかも大好きだったりしますが。
<jkbys> ΩΩΩ
<shibata> 訂正、提案者なので全角に+1
<hito_jp> じゃあsuggestionされてるハズなので、まぼー先生よろしくお願いします？
<mizuno> 括弧は半角の方が好きだけどw
<kuromabo> 了解
<hito_jp> 今この場でapplyすれば議事録に「する」ではなく「した」と書ける！
<kazken3_> フォントの高さ的にはあうんでしたっけ？＜全角に半角カッコ囲み
<shibata> 今見たら、21時間前に半角状態でapplyされている...？
<hito_jp> apply時間はLPさんのいたずらだったりするかも？
<kuromabo> 提案見てない状態でcommitしていました
<kuromabo> ということで、全角に修正
<hito_jp> じゃあ b) お願いします？
<shibata> kazken3_: 括弧が少し下寄りになるように思います。
<jkbys> b. 「曜日の表示」のみにチェックを入れた場合のインジケーターの時計、が、「月 13:48」「月 午後1:48」と表示される。
<jkbys> [ ] 「月曜日 13:48」にするため、%Aにしたいがよいか？。
<jkbys> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/indicator-datetime/+pots/indicator-datetime/ja/18/+translate
<jkbys> 参考情報：
<jkbys> 曜日を時刻の後ろに持っていきたいところだが、それにはソースコードを修正する必要があるので今回は見送る。
<jkbys> 「月日の表示」をチェックした場合には影響しない。
<hito_jp> あと「例」の意味で「ex.」って書いてあると「え、なんでextra」とかなるんで直していいですよね。
<kazken3_> shibata:ありがとでした
<shibata> はい。＞ex.
<hito_jp> %Aに+1
<ikuyaNOTE> もう+1
<shibata> これも、横長になってしまいますが、「月 午後10:44」だとわかりにくいかなぁと。
<jkbys> +1
<kuromabo> 関連しそうなstrftime表記すべてをカッコを全角にapplyしました
<kuromabo> %Aで
<hito_jp> あ。
<hito_jp> 全部applyするとヤバいかも
<kuromabo> え、そうなの
<hito_jp> 提案された部分は二度見したけど、そうじゃない部分はそれで正常かどーか確認してなひ。
<hito_jp> 誰か手元でもいいんで確認してあります？
<shibata> 一応、ひととおりみてます。
<hito_jp> じゃあ大丈夫そうなんでそれで。
<shibata> ソースコードレベルで、使われている箇所も確認済み。
<hito_jp> じゃあc)？
<hito_jp> あれc)は助詞がなにかおかしい予感。
<jkbys> c. Evolutionにイベントを追加した場合、今週分がindicator-datetimeに表示される。このとき日付は"(%a) %H:%M"（ex. 「(日) 01:00」）となるが、これで良いか？
<jkbys> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/indicator-datetime/+pots/indicator-datetime/ja/22/+translate
<jkbys> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/indicator-datetime/+pots/indicator-datetime/ja/23/+translate
<jkbys> 曜日を後ろに持ってくる"%H:%M(%a)"（ex. 「01:00(日)」）や「日 01:00」、「日曜日 01:00」と比べると読みやすい。
<jkbys> [ ] 変更してよい？
<shibata> 変更して良いというか、変更しなくて良い？ですね。
<hito_jp> 「曜日を後ろにして"%H:%M(%a)"（e.g. 「01:00(日)」）とすることで、「日 01:00」や「日曜日 01:00」よりは読みやすくなる。」の意？
<shibata> いえ、（日） 01:00のままでいいですよね？という意味です。
<shibata> 他の方が読みやすいという意見があるかな、と。
<jkbys> 日曜日 01:00 のほうが自然な気がする
<kazken3_> 一つ気になったのは、英語表記を翻訳しているところですが、あまり気にならないですかね。
<shibata> 最初、曜日を後ろに持ってくるつもりで提案を書いたのですが、だんだん曜日前の方が自然に思えてきたので、こんな感じになりました。
<kazken3_> あーでもデジタルだと曜日 時間かな。。
<kuromabo> 曜日は前のほうがいいけど(日) でも日曜日でもどっちでもいいに+1
<Henrich_> む
<hito_jp> という構造でいい？
<shibata> ちなみに、丸一日かかるタスクの場合は「日曜日」と表記されます。
<shibata> hito_jp: はい。
<hito_jp> う、曜日表示は英語で違和感ない人なので「英語がいい」という俺得な提案をしてしまいそうだ。
<kazken3_> 書き方にしても、「日付 曜日 時間」だから曜日は時間より前ですね。
<hito_jp> できるかどうかおいておくと、「［日曜日］ 8:00」 とかの方が幸せになれる？
<jkbys> 曜日じゃなくて全部日付にしてくれと言いたい
<shibata> kazken3_: なんですよね...
<shibata> []は可能なはずです。
<shibata> ただ、Fullの曜日だと、12時間表記にしたときに「日曜日 午前11:00」となって若干幅広に。
<hito_jp> あ、約物入れる作戦はダメだ。プロポーショナルだからガタガタになる。
<hito_jp> 提案：しばたさんが見やすいと信じるものにしてもらう
<shibata> 今のところどれも一長一短なので、現状維持がいいと思っています。
<hito_jp> 周りを見ながら考えるタイプの人が「えいや」するなら悪い結果にはならないだろー理論。
<jkbys> 提案：しばたさんが見やすいと信じるものにしてもらう ＜ これに＋１
<kazken3_> +1
<jkbys> 他の方どうですか
<ikuyaNOTE> 柴田さんにおまかせで+1
<hito_jp> じゃあまぼー先生、よろしければapplyを。
<shibata> あ、いや現状維持なので、特にアクションいりません。
<shibata> 全角括弧の件はすでに対応していただいていますし。
<hito_jp> あーそーいえばorz
<jkbys> e. 埋め込みカレンダーの年の部分は「2011年」という表記にする方法はないか？
<hito_jp> ない、でいいのかな。
<shibata> evolution側のコードなんですかね、これ。
<shibata> （あ、b.の件は、applyしていただけるとうれしいです
<hito_jp> gtkの部品だったりしないかなぁ
<shibata> あー。
<kuromabo> commitしておきました>shibata
<shibata> kuromabo: ありがとうございます。
<shibata> この場ですぐにわかる人がいないのであれば、また探してみます。
<jkbys> 他になにかあるでしょうか
<kuromabo> 8.04デスクトップ版のEOL広報とか
<shibata> indicator-datetimeの件は以上で終わりです。
<hito_jp> アクションアイテムにいれとくー
<kuromabo> お願いします
<hito_jp> また増えた。へらない。
<hito_jp> unzipのパッケージって作りました？ > こばやしさん
<jkbys> まだでーす
<hito_jp> Beta2出てくるすよー
<jkbys> いつですか
<mizuno> 14日？
<hito_jp> 業界用語であさって
<jkbys> 業界用語であさってなら大丈夫だ問題ない
<hito_jp> でもすでにモノはあるので
<hito_jp> 今回も地球時間でリリースされる気配g．
<jkbys> なんと
<kazken3> あとNonLanguagePackが締めですね14日
<hito_jp> ぐ、gnome-screenshotのメニューだけはねじ込んだんですけど、他にUnityで表示される右クリックメニューの未翻訳見つけた方いらっしゃいます？
<shibata> 手をつけた方がいいものってあります？＞kazken3
<hito_jp> firefoxさんに「Open a New Window」ってのが居るような気がしましたけど、これって誰か手をつけました？
<shibata> LibreOfficeとFirefoxの奴はレビューしてもらえると。
<kazken3> slideshowは再度チェックしようかと思っています。
<shibata> hito_jp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted/FirefoxDesktop
<shibata> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Natty#head-6f146448330b70cf6b747f8238050b82d777025b
<hito_jp> 対処した、と。
<shibata> 問題なければ、マージ依頼かけます。
<kazken3> あ、一つ気になることが。
<hito_jp> lgfm. > desktop entries
<hito_jp> 投げていただければ。
<shibata> lgfm？
<hito_jp> looks good for me
<shibata> なるほど、今のあと投げます。
<kazken3> ubuntu-docs-*、Natty向けに更新されています？
<kazken3> どうもmaverickのままのような。
<shibata> どうするよ？そろそろやるよー。みたいなメールが流れていたような。
<kazken3> んで、即TranslationDeadlineすかね。。。
<shibata> GNOME3依存の部分をどうするかで揉めてたのかな？
<kazken3> ubuntu-docs-desktop-effectsとか激烈に更新されそうでgkbrです。。
<hito_jp> あとショーストッパー見ていくか……
<hito_jp> TODO: ATOK X3がインストール不能＆動作不全（dpkg -iもできない）
<hito_jp> ジャストシステムさん対応待ち
<hito_jp> TODO: Adobe Reader等がSoftware Center経由でインストール不能（dpkg -iはできる）
<hito_jp> あきらめる
<hito_jp> TODO: Unityの充分な操作ガイドがない
<hito_jp> [ ] これどうしましょう
<hito_jp> TODO: unzip
<hito_jp> がんばれ小林さん
<hito_jp> TODO: UnityのDashboardの検索窓に日本語が入力できない
<hito_jp> がんばれCanonical
<hito_jp> TODO: fglrxの2.6.38 + Xorg(ABI=1.10)の組み合わせのドライバがない
<hito_jp> よさげなのでショーストッパーからdrop
<hito_jp> Evinceでフォントを埋め込んでいないPDFを表示すると、日本語フォントが全く表示されない
<jkbys> ヒィ
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Natty/Evince
<hito_jp> で戦う
<hito_jp> と。
<jkbys> なんでそんなことに
<hito_jp> えと、「なんでそんなこと」の対象はevinceのことでいいです？
<jkbys> ハイ
<hito_jp> きっとfc
<shibata> こっちでも再現できました。>evince
<jkbys> これはリリース後になってからでも直せるなら直したい
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> 誰かバグ登録しとけって話じゃね
<jkbys> 誰が適任でしょう
<hito_jp> 状況把握してれば誰でも
<jkbys> じゃあ確認してやっておきます
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> 自分はないです
<shibata> ないです。
<jkbys> OSC神戸のほうも特に大丈夫でしょうか
<kazken3> あ、土曜日何時集合ですか？
<mizuno> はい、荷物は発送しましたし、デモ機もいちおー用意しました
<mizuno> 10時開始なので、9時すぎくらいには会場につく予定です
<kazken3> 了解です。
<jkbys> では終わりましょうか
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<mizuno> はい
<hito_jp> はい
<jkbys> では19日ということで。お疲れさまでした。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110412
<shibata> おつあkれさまでした。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<shibata> こんばんは
<nobuto> こんばんは。
<nobuto> locobotがいないようで、ログが取れていないので、どなたかWikiにログを貼りつけてもらえますか？
<yoshiyoshi4242> hello
#ubuntu-jp 2011-04-13
<amigojapan> hi Emmanuel_Chanel
<Emmanuel_Chanel> amigojapan: Hello! I wondered where you were.
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: I went to visit my parents... now I am back in japan
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-04-14
<m_at_nicovideo> こんばんわ。#ubuntu-jp に初めてつないでみました。
#ubuntu-jp 2012-04-10
<sabo902> hi
<hito_jp> 小林さんは頭痛でダウンということなのではじめてしまいましょうか。
<hito_jp> 議事録対応できる方？
<Mocchi> ノ
<hito_jp> ログOK。進行やります。対応お願いします。> 坂本さん
<hito_jp> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<hito_jp> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<Mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120410
<hito_jp> アクションアイテムでなにかあるでしょうか。
<hito_jp> ありがとうございます。今回はフォーマットあってる！　えらい！
<Mocchi> ぴーす
<mizuno> 北海道申し込みました
<hito_jp> 北海道関連で話しておくべきことはありますか？
<abirua1> はじめまして、阿蛭(あびる)と申します。
<abirua1> OSC北海道の件で発言、宜しいでしょうか？
<hito_jp> どうぞどうぞ
<abirua1> 実は6月17日(日)に札幌に行く予定があるので前々日に札幌に入ってOSC北海道に行こうと考えています。
<abirua1> 私でも何かお手伝いさせて頂ける事はありますでしょうか？
<abirua1> 一介のUbuntu初心者ユーザなんですが・・・。
<hito_jp> 村田さんかもーん……。
<mizuno> かもーん
<abirua1> 多分、今は、忙しすぎて難しいかもしれません。
<abirua1> ２つ上のフロアで忙殺されている可能性があります。
<hito_jp> 「一介のUbuntu初心者ユーザ」のあたりにツッコミを入れないといけない気がしなくもないのですが、大歓迎です、よね？> 当日担当
<mizuno> あい
<mizuno> よろしくお願いします
<abirua1> こちらこそ、宜しくお願い致します。
<Henrich__> 北海道か
<abirua1> 詳細の連絡とかはTwitterとかでDM送ればいいですか？
<Henrich__> 札幌っていったこと無いな
<hito_jp> はい。よろしくお願いします。
<abirua1> 了解しました。
<hito_jp> 水野さんは正体気づいてるですよね？（オフラインミーティングで会ってるし
<Mocchi> abirua1さん、どうもありがとうございます。
<mizuno> へい
<hito_jp>  Preciseの開発
<hito_jp> なにかあるでしょうか？
<vbkaisetsu> こんにちは。
<vbkaisetsu> 先週nux周りで盛り上がっていたようで、
<hito_jp> （nuxがいろいろアレなのは置いておく
<vbkaisetsu> パッチをいくつか作ってみましたが...そうですか...
<hito_jp> あのパッチって動作確認ちゃんとしてないやつもいくつか混じってましたよね……。
<vbkaisetsu> 一応、パッチ当てた版を使い続けているんですけど、自分環境では今のところ？？なところはない気がします…。
<hito_jp> だとするとテストケース書いてないとしか……。
<hito_jp> まあHUDまわりを捨てれば一応5.8の最新枝はそこそこ動いてるのであとはもうSRUでいくしか。
<mizuno> もうEnterキーとか押さなければいいよ!
<Mocchi> ctrl + M?
<yuusukesanta> こなｂんは
<vbkaisetsu> 上の人曰く、Enterde
<yuusukesanta> こんばんは
<mizuno> 変換の確定はCtrl+jだろう
<vbkaisetsu> Enterでコミットすることを知らなかったようで..
<vbkaisetsu> コメントを待ってみます。
<hito_jp> たぶん問題はそこじゃない……。
<hito_jp> nuxのコアな問題はibusどころかIMの基礎をまったく理解してない人がコード書いてて、そのコードの上に場当たりなコードを試行錯誤で書いちゃったせいでデバッグ困難なカオス状態マシンがいることなんで、小手先直してもカオス要素を増やすだけになりそうなことです。
<vbkaisetsu> まあ、、そうですね。
<hito_jp> コピペで動いてる感満載。で、それは12.04フェーズでは直らない。
<hito_jp> うかつに見た目問題ない状態にするより、テストケースちゃんと書いてこれダメだよねこれもダメだよねここもダメだよね、これ通すにはどうしよう、ってやらないと早晩人類の手に負えなくなる。
<hito_jp> で、きっと問題ないはずだ、でリファクタリング必要なコードが増えていくぐらいならもうバグったままでいいじゃんという気がひしひしと。
<Mocchi> それキツそうです > リファクタリング必要がコードが増えてく
<hito_jp> リファクタリングが必要なんだけどリファクタリングのしようがないコードの塊が現状のnuxのIMまわりって感じ……。
<hito_jp> あと翻訳周りってどんな感じでげそ。誰もwikiまで手が回ってなくてアドリブ大会というのが自分の理解です。
<Mocchi> 聞いてるだけだと、ちょっとしたパッチを書いて修正というレベルの話におさまりそうにありませんね。。。
<hito_jp> ていうか並大抵のプログラマにはパッチが書けない。動いてるつもりのパッチなら書けるけど状況が加速度的に悪化する、が正しい。
<kuromabo> おういえ>翻訳
<kuromabo> NonLanguagePackTranslationDeadlineが12日なのでコミット権持っている人はお願いしますという状況で
<hito_jp> 現状の問題としてはUnityのチートシートが一部文字あふれて「...」になっている・Unityまわりの翻訳がレビューまちいくつか、NonLangpackなやつは致命的なものはいないけど手付かずなものは多い、てな感じですが正しいでしょうか。
<kuromabo> はい
<hito_jp> あとUnityまわりだと、Unity本体が「ランチャー」、Unity本体じゃない部分が「Launcher」になってるとかいうものが12.04で起きてるはずです。12.04より前はUnity本体も「Launcher」だった。
<hito_jp> チートシートの文字アフレは致命的でないので直せるなら着手・レビューまちいくつかは自分も手を出してるのでkuromabo先生頼んだ・Unityのランチャー/Launcher混在は面倒なので低コスト解決策としてLauncherに戻しとけ、です。
<hito_jp> ↑自分の意見は
<kuromabo> 了解。Launcherで統一しておきます。
<Mocchi> Launcherのほうが妥当だと思います
<mizuno> Launcherですね
<kuromabo> ではそれで。
<hito_jp> そのうち「ランチャー」に入れ替えるのはアリな気がしつつ、でもWindowsでもAeroなりMetroなりいるし、UIはよっぽど難しい単語でなければ固有名詞的にいきたい。
<hito_jp> たぶんその方が妥当な学習曲線になる。
<hito_jp> という観点を適用して、あと「しまったカタカナに開いちゃったぜ」とかいうものはありますでしょうか。> 各位
<hito_jp> あとd-iのOrchestra/MAASまわりはどうしてもやりたい人がいなければステでいきたいです。あんなの対応無理。
<hito_jp> あと共有しとかないとヤバそうな項目の吐き出しをお願いします。>特にkuromaboさん＆kazken3さん
<kuromabo> 翻訳ならびに査読は量より質でお願いします、というところでしょうか。(SRUあるんで
<hito_jp> langpack updateですね
<hito_jp> すでに量でやっちゃった場合はwikiに書いておいて、というのが回避策でしょうか。
<kuromabo> はい
<kuromabo> 翻訳の怪しげなパッケージを見つけた場合もWikiに書いておいてください。という方向で。
<kuromabo> 直接直せる場合は、直接直していただいて。
<hito_jp> 直接直すと二重遭難するから、あまりにも明確ってケースをのぞいてwikiに書く、ですね。suggestionしても気づいてもらえない可能性が。
<hito_jp> 直せる場合→直してWikiに書く
<hito_jp> 直せない場合→直してってwikiに書く、と。
<hito_jp> あとはなさそうでしょうか。
<hito_jp> Preciseの開発以外にとくになにもなければ以上ですが、なにかあるでしょうか。
<hito_jp> なさそう。次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<mizuno> もしPreciseのi386なデスクトップ持ってる人がいたら、Goldencheetah試してみてとかそんな
<Mocchi> 査読お願いします https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120410
<hito_jp> 読めない……。
<Mocchi> う、修正よろしくです・・・。
<Henrich__> 仮想環境じゃダメなんですか？＜Preciseのi386なデスクトップ
<hito_jp> 地の文の視点がゆれててまったく読めない箇所が……しくしく。
<mizuno> GUIつきの仮想マシンが今ないんですよね
<mizuno> 作れよ、って話ではある
<hito_jp> 質より量ってどっから湧いたんでしょう。
<hito_jp> あと二重作業防止もどこから湧いたんでしょう。
<mizuno> ……
<Mocchi> 質より量は私のミスです。すみません。
<hito_jp> 誤認ってことで了解です。
<Mocchi> 「直接訳すと二重遭難するから」というのをそう理解したのですが、どういう意図でしたか？
<Mocchi> > 二重作業防止
<hito_jp> 「二重遭難」を辞書で引いてみて……
<mizuno> ぉぅぃぇ
<Mocchi> はい > 辞書
<hito_jp> どう考えても「二重」しか合ってないかと。
<hito_jp> で火曜日でいいでしょうか。>参加者
<mizuno> はい
<Mocchi> はい
<hito_jp> ログ直しました。
<abirua1> 次回も参加させて頂きます。
<abirua1> 宜しくお願い致します。
<Mocchi> ようやく理解出来ました > 二重遭難
<hito_jp> 次回は4/17(火) 22:00からということで。お疲れ様でした。
<Mocchi> ありがとうございます > ログ修正
<abirua1> おつかれ様でした。
<Mocchi> お疲れ様でした
<Mocchi> mizuno: ログの送信おねがいできますか？
<mizuno> へい
<Mocchi> mizuno: よろしくお願いします。お疲れ様でしたー。
#ubuntu-jp 2013-04-09
<hito_jp> こんばんは？
<ItSANgo> こんばんは?
<chonan> こんばんは
<hito_jp> 小林さんの召喚を試みています……
<mocchi> 遅くなりました。
<hito_jp> へんじがない。ただのあおむけのようだ。
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<jkbys> フルーツグラノーラ食べてたら遅くなりました、すみません
<hito_jp> ぐらのーら……
<hito_jp> まだはじめてないです。
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> 仰向けだとグラノーラが食べにくい
<mocchi> 議事録もうちょっとお待ち下さい
<hito_jp> yuoryorosiku
<hito_jp> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> もっちーにポロシャツまだわたしてなかったわ
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130409
<mocchi> jkbys: すっかり忘れてた > ポロシャツ
<jkbys> あとで住所をメールで送るとよいぞ
<jkbys> アクションアイテムから
<jkbys> 12.04.2のisoイメージの公開
<jkbys>     リリースアナウンスを出す(jkbys)
<jkbys> 昨日MLに投げた記憶がある
<hito_jp> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-jp/2013-April/004374.html
<jkbys> なんか13.04にあげたら、Xchat上のURLのケツが切れるな
<hito_jp> ぬ。fcが悪いのかxchatが悪いのか調べた方がよさそうですか？
<jkbys> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-jp/2013-April/004374.h に見えるけど、クリックするとちゃんとhtmlが開く
<ItSANgo1304> 確かにそう見えます。
<jkbys> さっき https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/201304  にみえて、もっちーがやらかしたと思った
<hito_jp> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2013-April/000170.html
<mocchi> ドキドキ
<hito_jp> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2013-April/
<hito_jp> さいごから三文字消えますね……
<jkbys> http://www.ubuntulinux.jp/download/ja-remix も更新しておいた
<hito_jp> あれ。うしろに文字があるとちゃんと見える？
<jkbys> 見えた
<hito_jp> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2013-April/ みたいな。
<jkbys> あと、選択して反転させると見えた
<hito_jp> こんなの。https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2013-April/
<hito_jp> あれ。見えるぞ。
<lenios> すみません。この日本語Remixの作り方を説明するウェブページがありますか？
<jkbys> http://gihyo.jp/admin/serial/01/ubuntu-recipe/0196 これかな
<lenios> ありがとう
<jkbys> アクションアイテムほかありますか
<hito_jp> あと https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/WIP/Develop/JapaneseRemixDelta
<hito_jp> えーと、オフラインミーティングTokyoの時期を5/25で仮決定しました。会場に対応できるか聞いてます。
<jkbys> （デルタってなんだろう）
<hito_jp> URLだけだとダメなのかなぁ……
<hito_jp> （とか気にしてると先に進まないのでxchatの問題はいったんおいて）
<hito_jp> たぶんこれlucid以降の情報反映されてないですね……。 > delta
<jkbys> されたないように見えますね
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/13/March 3月のチームレポート書いた
<hito_jp> ぐっじょーぶ
<jkbys> 今週はなにもなかったかな、たぶん
<jkbys> 3月分バッファの http://ascii.asciimw.jp/books/books/detail/978-4-04-886687-3.shtml は消して、4月分バッファに書き換えといてください
<mocchi> らじゃ > 書き換え
<jkbys> で、4月分バッファに 12.04.2 日本語 Remixリリースを追加かな
<jkbys> 議題にある3月分チームレポート は先週のやつが残ってる気がする
<hito_jp> PDF版でましたおー。http://tatsu-zine.com/books/ubuntuserver
<mocchi> 先週のやつってどれです？
<jkbys> http://tatsu-zine.com/books/ubuntuserver も4月分バッファに追加で
<jkbys> 3月分チームレポート
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/13/March
<jkbys>     3月分バッファ
<jkbys>         http://ascii.asciimw.jp/books/books/detail/978-4-04-886687-3.shtml
<jkbys>         Topics/Recipe/Report/IRCMeeting/OSC Tokyo
<jkbys>     [ ] 誰が書く？
<jkbys> ↑は先週やったのでまるごと削除でいいと思われる
<jkbys> Topics/Recipe/Report/IRCMeeting/OSC Tokyo
<mocchi> jkbys: 了解
<jkbys> URLじゃなくてもアルファベットだけならケツが切れることが発覚
<hito_jp> なんと。ってほんとだ。
<ItSANgo1304> 確かにoが消えてます。
<jkbys> oの左端がほんの少し見える気がする
<mocchi> jkbys: ということは実質議題なしってことですか？
<hito_jp> monospaceにしているとダメというオチ……
<jkbys> じゃないかな？
<mocchi> あらら・・・
<hito_jp> explicitに他のフォント指定するとちゃんと見えるっぽいです。
<hito_jp> で、議題はないけどraringどうしよう問題がー。
<hito_jp> いくやさーん。
<jkbys> タカオ明朝にしたら見えた
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<hito_jp> mozc来週にします？
<ikuyaNOTE> そーですねぇ
<jkbys> fcitxというのをさっき入れたけど特に問題おこっていない
<hito_jp> ぅひ
<ikuyaNOTE> おー、それはよかったです
<ikuyaNOTE> まーfcitxは13.10以降を睨んでのことなので
<ikuyaNOTE> とりあえず13.04の日本語remixではMozcをデフォルトにしてみたらどうでしょうという、これまでに何度となく話してきたことです
<jkbys> 日本語入力時に表示されるバーのペンギンが古臭いのが大問題
<hito_jp> ibus-mozc確定でリスク評価しておけばいいですかねー。
<ikuyaNOTE> そーですねぇ
<ikuyaNOTE> あのペンギンさんの絵はカスタマイズで変更できる気がしますけど確認はしてません。できなかったらごめんなさい
<hito_jp> まあ九ヶ月だしーってことで気楽に考えてもいいとは思いますが、pros/cons書いて考えた方がいいと思うんで、来週にしませう。
<ikuyaNOTE> Mozcの問題は、何かあったらメジャーアップデートしかないってところぐらいじゃないですかねぇ
<ikuyaNOTE> 差分の適用が困難というか無理
<hito_jp> ういうい。そのへん含めて整理して結論出しましょう。
<hito_jp> ムリですねー。人類から別のものに進化する覚悟が必要なレベルです。
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<jkbys> じゃあ来週の議題ってことで
<jkbys> 他に何かありますか
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<hito_jp> 自分はないです
<chonan> 自分はないです
<jkbys> 来週も火曜でいいですか
<chonan> 大丈夫です
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130409
<jkbys> 16日ってことで。お疲れさまでした。
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<chonan> 送信しときます
<mocchi> chonan: よろしくお願いしますー
#ubuntu-jp 2013-04-10
<philipballew> greetings Ubuntu!
#ubuntu-jp 2013-04-14
<loquaterm> UbuntuをVISIONで使っている人は居ないのかな…
<loquaterm> Xが起きない…
#ubuntu-jp 2014-04-08
<Laibsch> こんにちは！
<Laibsch> ドイツのロルフです。よろしくお願い。こちらは英語でもよろしいでしょうか?
<Laibsch> ドイツのロルフです。よろしくお願いします。こちらは英語でもよろしいでしょうか?
<jkbys> こんばんは
<mocchi> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは半分ぞんび
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi> 議事録の準備もうすこしかかります
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140408
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<hito_jp> 進められてないです……
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/ [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> なさそうだ
<jkbys> 議題もあがってないな
<hito_jp> なにもなければ14.04ネタが……
<jkbys> 14.04でなにかありますか
<hito_jp> えーと。昨晩（厳密には今日）、フォントまわりに更新がかかってます。中国語環境のデフォルトフォント差し替え。
<hito_jp> なんですが、たぶん、fontconfigの弄り方の問題で日本語にも影響がでてそう。
<jkbys> ぎりぎりになって嫌な変更だな
<hito_jp> ログイン後には日本語セッションになってるので多分大丈夫なハズなんですが、ログイン画面とかゲストセッションがあかんかも。
<jkbys> 週末あたりに試したい
<hito_jp> という変更をこのタイミングにUIFeせずにやるんじゃねー、というツッコミは入れておかないといけない（軽傷）ですし、もし日本語環境全体がやばい場合は「ごめんrevertして」というツッコミをいれないといけないかなあと。
<hito_jp> なおやるなら「今でしょ」という感じ。
<jkbys> なんと
<ikuyaNOTE> お、おう
<hito_jp> ということで、「これ日本語だしtakaoで表示されてないといけないハズなのになんか別のフォントだお……」というものを見つけたら教えろください。
<hito_jp> Qtものがなんかそんな気配がすっごいしていることは確認した。
<jkbys> どこに通報すればいいですか
<hito_jp> 1227034かな
<jkbys> 日本語で報告したい場合はMLでいいかな
<hito_jp> とりあえずはMLですかねぇ……
<hito_jp> Firefoxもだった……orzorzorz
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<ikuyaNOTE> https://launchpad.net/~japanese-testers/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=trusty
<ikuyaNOTE> IMの作業は完了しました。後でメール書きます
<jkbys> よろしくお願いします
<jkbys> 他になければ終わりかな
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140408
<manzyun> 今回の議論とは関係ないのですが、本家UbuntuのWikiの記事（例えばUbuntu Documentation)をJapanese WikiのTipsに入れるといったものは求められていますでしょうか？
<jkbys> どうだろう
<jkbys> やれば喜ぶ人がいるかもしれないしいないかもしれない
<manzyun> 本家Wikiでも一部日本語で書かれてい部分があるので、本家で翻訳をするべきなのかもしれないと思ったりもしているのですが。
<mocchi> 反対する人はいないでしょうから、やってみるのがよいかと。
<mocchi> ちなみにどんな内容のページでしょう？
<mocchi> あ、今回も議題のインデントがずれてました。。。
<manzyun> mocchi : こちらのページが個人的にも一番気になるのでここでしょうか。 Browse files on a server or network share
<manzyun> https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/nautilus-connect.html
<jkbys> 他の言語への翻訳はどこでやるとか決まってないんかな
<hito_jp> LPが遅くてツッコミがpostできない……！
<manzyun> ここにWikiの翻訳のことが書いているのかなと思いながら眺めております。 DocumentationTeam/Translation - Ubuntu Wiki
<manzyun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/Translation
<mocchi> nautilusでftpとかsftpとか昔よくやってたので、これ翻訳しておくと需要あるかもしれませんね。
<mocchi> このページ、wikiページの翻訳の話ではないような気がする。
<manzyun> アプリケーションから閲覧するドキュメントそのものでしょうか。
<mocchi> たぶん
<hito_jp> 嘘英語で叩き込んでおいたお。https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1227034
<manzyun> ありがとうございます！
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> Wikiの翻訳については何か指針とか前例がないか調べてからやるのが良さそうですね
<mocchi> これが嘘英語なら普段私が書いてるのは一体・・・あ、宇宙語か（おい
<manzyun> jkbys : 承知しました
<hito_jp> 1) 英語の作法に則っていない
<hito_jp> 2) 英語のピラミッド論理になっていない
<hito_jp> 3) 英語っぽいが随所に日本人が書いたとわかる特徴点が残っている
<hito_jp> 4) 英語わかりませんプログラミングできません文系です。
<jkbys> 文系とか嘘乙
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日でいいですか
<hito_jp> はい
<manzyun> 大丈夫です
<mocchi> はい
<mocchi> 文系とは一体・・・。
<jkbys> 15日ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<manzyun> お疲れ様でした！
<hito_jp> お疲れさまでした
<hito_jp> ネオモッチーデスに進化できそうな何かです！
<jkbys> 古いよ年代的に通じないよ
<mocchi> うごごごご←一応通じたっぽい
<hito_jp> そんで最後に「ぐごごごご……文系とは一体……」って言って消えるの。
<jkbys> 通じたのか・・・
<hito_jp> ちなみに年代的に通じないと思いきや、リメイク版というものがありまして途中に通じない世代があるだけのようです。
<mocchi> ところで議事録これでいいですか？
<jkbys> そうかリメイク版か・・・
<hito_jp> i want 「これ」
<hito_jp> 日本語フォントまわりに広範な悪影響が出ている。バグとして対応中。
<hito_jp> でいい気がしてきた！（報告しながらバグレポしていたわたしが悪いのですごめんなさい）
<mocchi> 議事録の記述におかしな箇所はありませんか？
<manzyun> 「前回4/1のアクションアイテム」の「4/1」で良かったかなと。
<hito_jp> あとバグレポにも書いたけど「これぜったい日本語影響受けるよなー」と思いつつ放置していたわたしがアホだったのです……。
<mocchi> 手元で再現したら this bug affects me しよっと。
<hito_jp> affects meすると「中国語のデフォルトフォントが汚い」に賛成を入れる事になる件について。
<mocchi> hito_jp: 「日本語フォント周り〜対応中」了解です。
<mocchi> hito_jp: あう、そうでした。。。
<mocchi> manzyun: 議事録ないのアクションアイテムなので、前回の日付でいいはず。
<hito_jp> この程度の文を書くのに15分もかかっていては生きていけない。もっと強くならなければ……。
<manzyun> mocchi はい！ 僕も今気づきました！
<mocchi> manzyun: それはなにより。ところで議事録にOKでたら送信お願いしてもいいですか？
<manzyun> mocchi : はい、大丈夫です！
<mocchi> wikiのページ更新しようとしたけど、応答が来ないお。。。
<hito_jp> あ、こばやしさんwww.ubuntulinux.jpアップデートして証明書取り直しておいてください問題。
<mocchi> manzyun: wikiのページ更新に手こずってるので、もうちょっと待ってもらっていいですか？
<manzyun> mocchi ： 大丈夫です！
<mocchi> うーん、ダメだ。HTTPレスポンス返ってこないorz
<manzyun> oh...
<hito_jp> たぶん某VPSさんが軒並みアップグレードかかってんじゃ……
<manzyun> なん……ですって？
<mocchi> manzyun: もう少し様子見たいので、送信は後日お願いしたいと思います。準備ができたらメールしますね。
<manzyun> mocchi : 承知いたしました！
<mocchi> 離れるの早いなー :)
<mocchi> 某VPSさん、火曜日夜間は回避してくださいよ〜
<mocchi> なんて
<hito_jp> しってるかさかもっちー、一般的な社会人はそろそろ寝る時間だ。
<mocchi> hito_jp: 嫌だなぁ。わたし、一般的な市井の普通のひとなので、いつもならそろそろ寝る時間ですよー。
<mocchi> でも今夜は、テスターからsyslogが2000行くらい送られてきたので、こいつを読んでからになりそうっす（涙
<Laibsch> こんにちは！ドイツのロルフです。よろしくお願いします。こちらは英語でもよろしいでしょうか?
#ubuntu-jp 2015-04-07
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<hito_jp> とりあえず3号機は仮稼動状態にした……ぞ……（あと2号機と設計すらしてない1号機がある）
<mizuno> こんばんは
<hito_jp> ping > peers
<hito_jp> とばして大丈夫なんだっけ……（疲弊
<hito_jp> ねおちしそう
<mizuno> たぶん……？
#ubuntu-jp 2016-04-15
<linuxuz3r> hi
#ubuntu-jp 2016-04-17
<linuxuz3r> hi
#ubuntu-jp 2017-04-11
<monkya> こんばんわ
<hduser_> こんばんわ
<toshiba_leather> こんばんわ, reconnected now .....
<toshiba_leather> My gparted has problems. It always show error message .
#ubuntu-jp 2017-04-15
<monkya> こんばんわ
#ubuntu-jp 2018-04-15
<avis> what is a japanese linux american's can use ?
<avis> thats nice
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I don't know. I've used only internationalized linux from overseas: RedHat/Fedora, Debian, Ubuntu, and Linux Mint.
